

Space shuttle Discovery landing  - borisk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22-Ji8_kDwg&fmt=22

======
noisedom
Here's a shortcut to what we're all really interested in :)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22-Ji8_kDwg&fmt=22#t=2m55...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22-Ji8_kDwg&fmt=22#t=2m55s)

